# need help on composition of diagonal photography.



## junqi (Mar 18, 2015)

Dear all,

i was trying to capture model photos portrait diagonal and landscape diagonal. I somehow unable to composite correctly. The photo seems weird and i deleted away. can anyone advise how can i composition diagonal portrait photo and landscape diagonal photo.

Thank you.


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 19, 2015)

Try posting these kind of questions in the beginners section in Foundations of Photography section of this forum you will be better served there in my opinion.


----------



## junqi (Mar 19, 2015)

bigal1000 said:


> Try posting this in the beginners section in foundations of photography section of this forum you will be better served there in my opinion.



noted with thanks.

how can i delete this thread?


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 19, 2015)

I think you have to contact moderator, only they can move or delete threads.


----------

